# Stanley Trim Router - brushes



## rcsec (Nov 19, 2009)

I inherited a Stanley Trim Router (motor - 90084 & base - 82979.02). I've cleaned it up & replaced the cracked power cord but have a question about the brushes. They are about 1/4" long - at what length should they be replaced & where can I find replacement brushes? The base no longer clamps firmly around the motor so it doesn't hold it very well at the "locked in height." What's the best way to "fix" this - shim with sheet metal? Bosch bought Stanley Power Tools in the early '70s. They do not have any information on this router.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ray

I will say WHY, they make some neat routers now days,as low as 25.oo dollars,new in the box.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44914
But if you want to repair it take the brushes down to the ACE hardware store and have them match up a set,if they don't have a set dead on you can rework a new set easy..brushes are brushes the norm..

You can also pickup some brass shim stock to fix the base..
The HF trim router will come with a extra set of brushes that you can use in the Stanley
=====



rcsec said:


> I inherited a Stanley Trim Router (motor - 90084 & base - 82979.02). I've cleaned it up & replaced the cracked power cord but have a question about the brushes. They are about 1/4" long - at what length should they be replaced & where can I find replacement brushes? The base no longer clamps firmly around the motor so it doesn't hold it very well at the "locked in height." What's the best way to "fix" this - shim with sheet metal? Bosch bought Stanley Power Tools in the early '70s. They do not have any information on this router.
> Thanks,
> Ray


----------



## rcsec (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the information about brushes & Ace HW.
Ray


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

rcsec said:


> Thanks for the information about brushes & Ace HW.
> Ray


Ray,

Some of the books router I've read recommend replacing the collet holding the bit as the router ages. I have no personal experience on this but share it, FWIW...


----------

